# cream sauce



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I am looking for a good recipe for cream sauce to pour over a pan seared white meat fish. Something like black drum or such. Any help would be much apreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Dijon Dill Sauce*

1 Cup dannon plain yogurt
1 tbsp chopped fresh dill
2 tsp dijon mustard
1 tsp lemon juice
1 tsp lime juice

combine all ingredients in a bowl and mix well. Cover and chill.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Aromatic White Sauce*

2 cups of milk
1/4 cup small onion chopped
5 crushed black pepper corns
4 fresh parsley sprigs
1 bay leaf
pinch of dried thyme
1 tbsp butter
1 tbsp flour
pinch of salt
fresh grated nutmeg

Combine milk, onion, pepper corns, parsley, bay leaf, and thyme. Slowly heat over medium-low heat stirring occasionally until warmed. 

meanwhile melt butter in sauce pan and stir in flour and cook stirring for 1 min. Whisk in warm milk mixture and pinch of salt and bring to a simmer. Reduce heat to low and cook whisking until thickened about 25 mins. Add more salt and nut meg if needed.


----------

